# The ALL Animals Thread :)



## ChrisL

I wanted to post this picture somewhere, and I couldn't find a thread for just random animals, so I thought I would create one.  I'm sure there are plenty of horse lovers, lizard lovers, snake lovers out there!


----------



## MisterBeale

Vultures are cute, aren't they?


----------



## Moonglow

MisterBeale said:


> Vultures are cute, aren't they?


Somebodies gotta do it...


----------



## Swagger

Saw this little fella on Reddit the other day:


----------



## tinydancer

MisterBeale said:


> Vultures are cute, aren't they?



I'm on a major migratory path that includes Sandhills, Monarchs and yes vultures.

They are amazing to behold. I once had a formation fly by me so close that I could feel the wind movement underneath their wings. It was freaking amazing. Took my breath away.


----------



## tinydancer

ChrisL said:


> I wanted to post this picture somewhere, and I couldn't find a thread for just random animals, so I thought I would create one.  I'm sure there are plenty of horse lovers, lizard lovers, snake lovers out there!


I love this thread already. Thank you for putting it out there.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow

In the winter the buzzards will be mating, flying in vertical circles in the sky above the house.......the Eagles are building nests....


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> Vultures are cute, aren't they?



Errr, not really, but that's just my opinion.    You could have probably found a cuter picture at least.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> In the winter the buzzards will be mating, flying in vertical circles in the sky above the house.......the Eagles are building nests....



I saw a bald eagle once.  It was pretty far away and I had to look through binoculars though.  Still, it was cool.  I'd never seen one before.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the winter the buzzards will be mating, flying in vertical circles in the sky above the house.......the Eagles are building nests....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a bald eagle once.  It was pretty far away and I had to look through binoculars though.  Still, it was cool.  I'd never seen one before.
Click to expand...

They have increased in the area which means that little kitties and puppies that get dumped out here don't make it very long..


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


>


Like those Clydesdale horses do ya?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Wonderful photos, Chris!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## depotoo

The world's largest rabbit, 4.5 ft.


----------



## tinydancer

Vultures. They have such an important role. They are the hoovers of nature. Flying composter's Don't just pick on the vulture on nature when other beasties do the same thing.

Others include skunk, raccoons, possums, coyotes, wolves and but especially the American Bald Eagle feeds on carrion.

After wolves and bears dining on carrion at the end of it all when there is nothing left but bones are you going to call the poor little mice, shrews and voles gross for eating the bones to support their high calcium need because their front teeth never stop growing?

Surely Mickey and Minnie aren't gross bastards.


----------



## MisterBeale

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vultures are cute, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, not really, but that's just my opinion.    You could have probably found a cuter picture at least.
Click to expand...


Ah. . .  well, I posted it as a bias test.  Pretty much an experiment to see who is bigoted and what not. . . . 

Is this just a pretty things thread, or do all lives matter?

How about this one?


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vultures are cute, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errr, not really, but that's just my opinion.    You could have probably found a cuter picture at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. . .  well, I posted it as a bias test.  Pretty much an experiment to see who is bigoted and what not. . . .
> 
> Is this just a pretty things thread, or do all lives matter?
> 
> How about this one?
Click to expand...


This isn't that kind of thread.  It is just for posting pictures that, yes, you find cute.  So, if beetles covered in shit are what floats your boat, I guess you can post them.  I can just put you on ignore.  No biggie.


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> The world's largest rabbit, 4.5 ft.



Very cute!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the winter the buzzards will be mating, flying in vertical circles in the sky above the house.......the Eagles are building nests....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a bald eagle once.  It was pretty far away and I had to look through binoculars though.  Still, it was cool.  I'd never seen one before.
Click to expand...

Go to Ketchikan, Alaska..............and view them up close...............Take the Ferries and go Island hoping.






They actually call them White Headed Crows there............I didn't like that term much...........The eagles there would swoop down and get small pets...........You simply don't leave small pets outside there....................The eagles will have them for dinner.


----------



## ChrisL

My bunny.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I've had a couple of these before too.   

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL

I had a wild pet rabbit before too, which one of the neighbor boys saved from a lawnmower.  A couple of the poor baby bunnies got run over and killed.    We saved 2 of them.  Another neighbor took the other one.  They were only this big, and at first I thought it was a little mouse.


----------



## depotoo

How cute!  What kind is it?  
My son, when he was a kid had a mini lop,  or so we were  told.  He was great big, but so cute and so much fun.  He would play with the dogs, just as  if he was one of them.  We believe it was actually an english lop, super ,long ears and 18 to 20 inches long.





ChrisL said:


> My bunny.


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> How cute!  What kind is it?
> My son, when he was a kid had a mini lop,  or so we were  told.  He was great big, but so cute and so much fun.  He would play with the dogs, just as  if he was one of them.  We believe it was actually an english lop, super ,long ears and 18 to 20 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bunny.
Click to expand...


He's a floppy eared.  That's all I know.  I actually found him outside in my yard one night, so he's a rescue rabbit.  Lol.  He took by surprise because I flicked on the outdoor light and there he was, just looking at me.  I didn't know what it was for a couple of seconds.    He's very cute, affectionate and sweet.  I've had him for a little over a year now, thereabouts.


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, they make great pets.  Just watch for any cords!  Ours loved to chew them.  Haha!





ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!  What kind is it?
> My son, when he was a kid had a mini lop,  or so we were  told.  He was great big, but so cute and so much fun.  He would play with the dogs, just as  if he was one of them.  We believe it was actually an english lop, super ,long ears and 18 to 20 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a floppy eared.  That's all I know.  I actually found him outside in my yard one night, so he's a rescue rabbit.  Lol.  He took by surprise because I flicked on the outdoor light and there he was, just looking at me.  I didn't know what it was for a couple of seconds.    He's very cute, affectionate and sweet.  I've had him for a little over a year now, thereabouts.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> Yeah, they make great pets.  Just watch for any cords!  Ours loved to chew them.  Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!  What kind is it?
> My son, when he was a kid had a mini lop,  or so we were  told.  He was great big, but so cute and so much fun.  He would play with the dogs, just as  if he was one of them.  We believe it was actually an english lop, super ,long ears and 18 to 20 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a floppy eared.  That's all I know.  I actually found him outside in my yard one night, so he's a rescue rabbit.  Lol.  He took by surprise because I flicked on the outdoor light and there he was, just looking at me.  I didn't know what it was for a couple of seconds.    He's very cute, affectionate and sweet.  I've had him for a little over a year now, thereabouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh, I've lost several cords now.     I've had to pretty much child proof my house.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I like capybaras.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Swagger said:


> Saw this little fella on Reddit the other day:


I love his little face!  How cute!  I'd take him home in a second!


----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite big wild animals . . . the elephant.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Wow!  Great photos!


----------



## ChrisL

Jeremiah said:


> Wow!  Great photos!



Wouldn't that be a great job?  I would love to just travel around and take pictures of animals.    I'm sure it can be uncomfortable at times but what an exciting job.  You get to travel and take pictures!


----------



## ChrisL

I have to include lions because I am a Leo.   

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL

More capybaras.


----------



## saveliberty

Is this the Animals Anonymous thread?


----------



## ChrisL

saveliberty said:


> Is this the Animals Anonymous thread?



Could be.


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>



That poor pup!  Ouch!   

Really interesting pics, Dani67.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## ChrisL

Eaglewings said:


> View attachment 59684


----------



## Eaglewings

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59684
Click to expand...


Makes me laugh too....Haaa TY


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Is that real?  The birds had people voices.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wry Catcher

Moonglow said:


> In the winter the buzzards will be mating, flying in vertical circles in the sky above the house.......the Eagles are building nests....



Ah, that's why I've seen them high in the sky flying in circles.  I thought someone had been buried in a shallow grave somewhere in the fields around our home.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?  The birds had people voices.  Lol!
Click to expand...


Of course it's real. Birds like parrots or macaws can copy the sounds they hear.


----------



## Moonglow

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?  The birds had people voices.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's real. Birds like parrots or macaws can copy the sounds they hear.
Click to expand...

Chris was a very sheltered human......


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?  The birds had people voices.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's real. Birds like parrots or macaws can copy the sounds they hear.
Click to expand...


I know they can, but are they supposed to sound like people when they talk?  I knew a person (or saw it on TV - can't remember) who had a bird that would say pretty baby, but it squawked when it said that and didn't really sound much like a person.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?  The birds had people voices.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's real. Birds like parrots or macaws can copy the sounds they hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know they can, but are they supposed to sound like people when they talk?  I knew a person (or saw it on TV - can't remember) who had a bird that would say pretty baby, but it squawked when it said that and didn't really sound much like a person.
Click to expand...




> are they supposed to sound like people when they talk?



Sure with enough patience and time in training them, it could be possible.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## baileyn45

ChrisL said:


> I have to include lions because I am a Leo.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


That top picture looks like a view I would not want to see in person. Yikes! Nice kitty!


----------



## baileyn45

I've had tropical fish in my office for many years. Very Sooooothing.


----------



## ChrisL

baileyn45 said:


> I've had tropical fish in my office for many years. Very Sooooothing.



I was thinking about getting a salt water fish tank for a while, but they are a lot of work and maintenance.  You have to make sure the pH levels are perfect.  Plus the salt makes a coating on the tank which has to be scrubbed regularly.  They are so beautiful and peaceful though.


----------



## baileyn45

ChrisL said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had tropical fish in my office for many years. Very Sooooothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting a salt water fish tank for a while, but they are a lot of work and maintenance.  You have to make sure the pH levels are perfect.  Plus the salt makes a coating on the tank which has to be scrubbed regularly.  They are so beautiful and peaceful though.
Click to expand...

I lucked out and have a friend who's a tropical fish guru. She won't let me do anything except watch them.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## waltky

Granny says it sounds like a lotta monkey business to her...

*Lions chasing warthog escape park, wander streets of Nairobi*
_February 19, 2016  Nairobi, Kenya, is a rare city in which a park full of the world’s most vicious predators abuts a sprawling metropolis that’s home to millions of humans.  Usually it’s a peaceful coexistence. On Friday, it got a little scary._


> Four lions escaped from Nairobi National Park and headed toward a heavily populated part of one of Africa’s largest cities. Kenyan wildlife officials tried — in some cases unsuccessfully — to keep people calm.  ‘‘Avoid provoking the lions by confronting them,’’ tweeted Kenya Wildlife Services spokesman Paul Udotu.  A toll-free number was distributed for anyone who spotted one of the animals. Many people used it — they thought they had heard a lioness, or seen one moving in the early morning darkness.  ‘‘People were just in panic,’’ said Nelly Palmeris, a senior park warden at Nairobi National Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion in Nairobi National Park, where several of the big cats escaped from on Friday.​
> It turned out that the lions had sneaked out through a culvert, likely when chasing a warthog, Palmeris said. By early evening, two had returned on their own, and two more had made it to a neighboring military barracks.  The population around the park has grown more than tenfold since it was established in 1946, Palmeris said. Decades ago, when animals escaped, they posed no immediate threat to humans, as the park was surrounded by miles of mostly undeveloped wilderness.
> 
> Now, the park is a green dot in the middle an enormous, growing city, in some cases just across a fence from heavily populated areas. It is a few miles away from Kibera, Africa’s largest slum.  ‘‘As soon as they venture out they are in conflict with humans,’’ Palmeris said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lioness walked in front of tourist vehicles at Nairobi National Park​
> There are between 35 and 40 lions in the park, a number that remains steady. But in 2012, six lions were killed by locals when they escaped from the park.  No one was injured by the lions Friday. After residents were reassured by wildlife officials that the lions had been accounted for, the incident became fodder for jokes, particularly on Twitter.  ‘‘Please allow the lions to patrol Nairobi during peak traffic hours. They do a much better job than the cops,’’ said one wit.
> 
> Lions chasing warthog escape park, wander streets of Nairobi - The Boston Globe



See also:

*Knife-wielding monkey terrorizes Brazilian bar after guzzling rum*
_February 19, 2016 - Capuchin monkey wandered into bar, drank leftover booze; It then grabbed a knife, chased male bar patrons; Firefighters caught monkey, released it back into wild_


> Monkeys just want to have fun - and brandish dangerous weapons.  At least that’s what a group of bar patrons in Patos, Brazil, learned earlier this month, when a capuchin monkey ambled inside and proceeded to sample leftover rum on the tables, UPI and the Brazilian news website aRede reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A capuchin monkey plays at a zoo in Fort Wayne, Ind. In Brazil earlier this month, a wild capuchin monkey terrorized bar patrons with a knife.​
> After the long-tailed creature had guzzled its fill, it somehow came into possession of a kitchen knife almost as long as its body. With the powerful weapon in hand, it began chasing the men in the establishment; according to local fire Lt. Col. Saul Laurentino, it left the women alone.  “It was a bar staff oversight that ended with the monkey drinking some rum and taking the knife,” Laurentino told aRede.
> 
> Video footage captured on the scene shows the monkey on a roof with the knife, indiscriminately stabbing at shingles.  UPI reported that firefighters were able to capture the monkey and release it back into the wild. Its antics soon attracted attention and alarm a second time, however, when residents living near the woods reported that it was behaving aggressively towards them.  Local authorities are now in the process of determining whether the monkey should be permanently kept in captivity.
> 
> Knife-wielding monkey terrorizes Brazilian bar after guzzling rum


----------



## Carla_Danger

I love this parrot.


----------



## strollingbones

Cat lends a helping paw to his trapped puppy pal


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Aww.  Nice kitty.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Oh, how precious!!!  Wittle baby bunny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

you may have already posted this but it's so precious!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> you may have already posted this but it's so precious!



Ahhh!  So cute!!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

This bunny looks exactly like my bunny!  My bunny has one blue eye and one brown eye though.


----------



## Michelle420

so cute


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## mamooth

Here's my kitty and my bunny. Bunny uses a litterbox, so she gets free run of the house. And I've learned to bunnyproof things. She's nibbled through 4 cords so far. And has sort of eaten a wicker basket.

I wasn't planning on getting a bunny. Kitty brought the baby bunny home and said "Can we keep it?". So we did. I still don't know where kitty found bunny. Kitty chases her a bit, but he's treating her like another cat instead of a prey animal. She seems lonely for some bunny companionship, so the plan is to get her spayed and then contact the local bunny rescue group to get her a bunny friend.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

I love this!  Makes me laugh every time I listen to it!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



Spiders are NOT cute.


----------



## Bonzi

well - the title just says all animals...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> well - the title just says all animals...



Gross.


----------



## Bonzi

well at least it shows them being caught !


----------



## Bonzi

here you go!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> here you go!



That's more like it!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Awww.  That's sooo cute!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Dawwwwwww


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


>



Those are so cute!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420

So cute!


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> So cute!



Ohhhh, that is so adorable!  It doesn't get much cuter than baby bunnies!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



I don't see a pic here.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a pic here.
Click to expand...


Try now.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a pic here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try now.
Click to expand...


Oh, much better.  Cool picture.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



Ahhhh!  So cute!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Yarddog

MisterBeale said:


> Vultures are cute, aren't they?


they're just adorable !


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> I wanted to post this picture somewhere, and I couldn't find a thread for just random animals, so I thought I would create one.  I'm sure there are plenty of horse lovers, lizard lovers, snake lovers out there!


Yes! Horse, Lizard, Snake.......   but not necessarily in that order.    it makes for an interesting cross breed


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post this picture somewhere, and I couldn't find a thread for just random animals, so I thought I would create one.  I'm sure there are plenty of horse lovers, lizard lovers, snake lovers out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Horse, Lizard, Snake.......   but not necessarily in that order.    it makes for an interesting cross breed
Click to expand...


The proper scientific term is a "snorz."


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post this picture somewhere, and I couldn't find a thread for just random animals, so I thought I would create one.  I'm sure there are plenty of horse lovers, lizard lovers, snake lovers out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Horse, Lizard, Snake.......   but not necessarily in that order.    it makes for an interesting cross breed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The proper scientific term is a "snorz."
Click to expand...


An adorable creature,   I hate to think about what they eat


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## flacaltenn

I'm too lazy to transfer up a personal photo..  But I hatched one of these back around 2001. He and his mom still live with us..


----------



## ChrisL

flacaltenn said:


> I'm too lazy to transfer up a personal photo..  But I hatched one of these back around 2001. He and his mom still live with us..



Cool!  I saved a couple of baby painted turtles last year.  I let them go in the pond out back when they got a little bigger.


----------



## ChrisL

"A small wild cat of Central Asia. Pallas’s Cat inhabits the Asian steppes up to heights of 4000 m (13,000 ft). They are thought to be crepuscular hunters and feed on small rodents, pikas and birds. Like other species of exotic felines, Pallas’s Cat has been hunted for its fur. Before it became a legally protected species, tens of thousands of skins were harvested yearly from countries in the habitat range, including China, Mongolia, Afghanistan and Russia.Today, the cat is regarded as beneficial to its environment as the cat feeds on agricultural pests. However, poisoning of pest rodents and pikas may also affect the cat’s survival."


----------



## ChrisL

"The Emperor Tamarin (Saguinus imperator) is a tamarin allegedly named for its similarity with the German emperor Wilhelm II. The name was first intended as a joke, but has become the official scientific name. 
This tamarin lives in the southwest Amazon Basin, in east Peru, north Bolivia and in the west Brazilian states of Acre and Amazonas. 
The fur of the Emperor Tamarin is predominantly grey colored, with yellowish speckles on its chest. The hands and feet are black and the tail is brown. Outstanding is its long, white mustache, which extends to both sides beyond the shoulders. The animal reaches a length of 24 to 26 cm, plus a 35 cm long tail. It weighs approximately 300 to 400 g. 
This primate inhabits tropical rain forests, living deep in the forest and also in open tree-covered areas. It is a diurnal animal, spending the majority of its days in the trees with quick, safe movements and broad jumps among the limbs."


----------



## ChrisL

"The Axolotl (or ajolote) (Ambystoma mexicanum) is the best-known of the Mexican neotenic mole salamanders belonging to the Tiger Salamander complex. Larvae of this species fail to undergo metamorphosis, so the adults remain aquatic and gilled. The species originates from the lake underlying Mexico City. Axolotls are used extensively in scientific research due to their ability to regenerate most body parts, ease of breeding, and large embryos. They are commonly kept as pets in the United States, Great Britain, Australia, Japan (where they are sold under the name Wooper Rooper, and other countries.

Axolotls should not be confused with waterdogs, the larval stage of the closely related Tiger Salamanders (Ambystoma tigrinum and Ambystoma mavortium), which is widespread in much of North America which also occasionally become neotenic, nor with mudpuppies (Necturus spp.), fully aquatic salamanders which are unrelated to the axolotl but which bear a superficial resemblance."


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



Cool!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

I have been journeying into live webcams this morning.   Lots of interesting stuff out there!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My daughter has a Siberian Husky/German Shephard mix...which I tried to talk her out of for the exact reason that now that it is an adult - it is a HUGE dog. It weighs 93 lbs...and it is not fat.


----------



## ChrisL

I know a person who used to have a wolf/german shepherd hybrid.  What an awesome dog!  Looked a lot like this . . .  bigger than a German Shepherd.  It was a very large dog but really gentle and good natured.


----------



## Divine Wind

GoPro animal vids


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wow...can't believe how much her dog looks like this one...I would totally believe this was a picture of it.
Just like this one - it is very tall. ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> GoPro animal vids



I love the Walter's World one!  That's adorable!


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow...can't believe how much her dog looks like this one...I would totally believe this was a picture of it.
> Just like this one - it is very tall. ChrisL



Oh, how cute!  Bet he makes a good guard dog!


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoPro animal vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Walter's World one!  That's adorable!
Click to expand...

Dogs are great.  I should buy a GoPro harness for mine.

Most Watched Today | The Best Online Videos


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoPro animal vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Walter's World one!  That's adorable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs are great.  I should buy a GoPro harness for mine.
> 
> Most Watched Today | The Best Online Videos
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, my place is a bit small for a dog and dogs are a bit expensive for me right now (the vet bills, etc).  I just have a bunny rabbit.    Not nearly as smart as a dog, but he's cute and cuddly and gentle, and I love my bunny.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...can't believe how much her dog looks like this one...I would totally believe this was a picture of it.
> Just like this one - it is very tall. ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how cute!  Bet he makes a good guard dog!
Click to expand...


The intimidation factor is king. Hers has those whitish eyes also, I am 6'4" and this dog can put his legs on my chest and lick my face. her boyfriend has to walk it, she can't - she is about your size...tiny...it is twice as strong as she is.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## sealybobo

MisterBeale said:


> Vultures are cute, aren't they?


Arent birds decendents of dinosaurs? I have 65 acres up north Michigan and we have big turkey on the property. I feel privileged that they are on the property. I would love to see vultures cleaning up the deer guts after I gutted a deer. They may be ugly but they are also amazing and beautiful in their own way.


----------



## sealybobo

depotoo said:


> The world's largest rabbit, 4.5 ft.


Did you see the other day they found the worlds most handsome horse? Mane so long it was ridiculous. Google it.


----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the winter the buzzards will be mating, flying in vertical circles in the sky above the house.......the Eagles are building nests....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a bald eagle once.  It was pretty far away and I had to look through binoculars though.  Still, it was cool.  I'd never seen one before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Ketchikan, Alaska..............and view them up close...............Take the Ferries and go Island hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually call them White Headed Crows there............I didn't like that term much...........The eagles there would swoop down and get small pets...........You simply don't leave small pets outside there....................The eagles will have them for dinner.
Click to expand...

There's a video out there of 3 eagles on a deck and a pet is on the deck. They are definitely eyeballing the pet.

By the way comparing eagles to crows is an insult to crows. They are much smarter than eagles. Look it up. If you don't know crows are one of the smartest animals on the planet


----------



## Bonzi

Giant alligator roams golf course in Florida


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

In memory of Harambe.  Poor thing.  These animals shouldn't be taken out of the wild to become part of a "freak show" for our entertainment.  This is what ends up happening.  RIP Harambe.  At least you aren't locked up in prison anymore.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Giant alligator roams golf course in Florida



It's so huge, it looks just like a dinosaur.  Oh, it's a "that's what she said" moment.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


>



They actually do this at the minor league games (after the game) once a year here in Virginia.
We have never gone, seems rather odd!  They call it the Cowboy Monkey Rodeo.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually do this at the minor league games (after the game) once a year here in Virginia.
> We have never gone, seems rather odd!  They call it the Cowboy Monkey Rodeo.....
Click to expand...


Lol!  I think it's pretty awesome!  They mean business!


----------



## Bonzi

.. I just looked at the schedule and they are not doing it this year for some reason.  Maybe one of the monkeys went rogue last year.....


----------



## ChrisL

Yee haw!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Do you have a pet snake?


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pet snake?
Click to expand...

No. I just think that their fascinating creatures.


----------



## ChrisL

I had a pet iguana before.  He was HUGE and mean.  Lol.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> I had a pet iguana before.  He was HUGE and mean.  Lol.


So what was it's name?


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pet iguana before.  He was HUGE and mean.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> So what was it's name?
Click to expand...


Drako.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pet iguana before.  He was HUGE and mean.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> So what was it's name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drako.
Click to expand...

Cool name.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WillowTree

.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## ChrisL

I had a cat that would stick his paw in a cup of milk and then lick it off his paw.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## ChrisL

WillowTree said:


>



Lol!  That's hilarious!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## ChrisL

WillowTree said:


>



Lol!  That is one bad ass raccoon!  Hope it wasn't rabid.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## WillowTree

drifter said:


>


Is that a platypus?


----------



## Michelle420

WillowTree said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a platypus?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## WillowTree

Taken from the back of a tour boat at PCB.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Ligers!   Cool!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Awww.  That is so adorable.


----------



## ChrisL

Watch this elk bully!  Lol.  This is so funny!


----------



## ChrisL

I think I would be pretty scared.  That animal could kill that man if he decided he wanted to.  That man is lucky that the bull elk was pretty gentle with him.


----------



## ChrisL

Nice kitties!


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## ChrisL

Some new pictures of my bunny!    Some are blurry because it is hard to get a bunny to sit still for a photography session.


----------



## Moonglow

Cows get to play in grass after 6 months in a barn..


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


> Watch this elk bully!  Lol.  This is so funny!


Lovely and scaring at the same time 
The photographer was so lucky!


----------



## Moonglow

Trained shark


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this elk bully!  Lol.  This is so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and scaring at the same time
> The photographer was so lucky!
Click to expand...


Very, very lucky.  I think I would have been rather intimidated if I found myself in his position.  That animal could have easily killed him.  I think the elk was mostly just curious though, thankfully.


----------



## Moonglow

This is what it is like in my house..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Trained shark



Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trained shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
Click to expand...

I never knew you could train a shark....


----------



## Moonglow

I sure do miss my horses...


----------



## esthermoon

Moonglow said:


> This is what it is like in my house..


Funny video and beautiful song


----------



## Moonglow

esthermoon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it is like in my house..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny video and beautiful song
Click to expand...

Yes it is, I have eight dogs....I love animals..I refuse to kill snakes, spiders I scoop up and take outside....


----------



## esthermoon

Moonglow said:


> I sure do miss my horses...


This video is incredible!!


----------



## Moonglow

esthermoon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do miss my horses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is incredible!!
Click to expand...

We Indians love our horses...


----------



## WillowTree

ChrisL said:


> Nice kitties!





Dang! Those things are big.


----------



## ChrisL

WillowTree said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! Those things are big.
Click to expand...


And scary too!  That must be one heck of an adrenaline rush even if you are in your car.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Mr. T Dog pities the fool!


----------



## Michelle420

So cute


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

drifter said:


> So cute


That is precious!  My granddaughter feeds her pony bananas!  He loves them!


----------



## Michelle420

Book of Jeremiah said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is precious!  My granddaughter feeds her pony bananas!  He loves them!
Click to expand...


It was so cute, put a smile on my face, just want to hold that little bunny.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

drifter said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is precious!  My granddaughter feeds her pony bananas!  He loves them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was so cute, put a smile on my face, just want to hold that little bunny.
Click to expand...

Very sweet, Drifter!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I like this bull.  He's such a magnificent specimen and looks like he has quite a personality!   Bulls love spinach but I don't know about bananas.  I've never given any of my bulls a banana before.


----------



## ChrisL

I've been trying to find some banana chips for my rabbit.  I can't find any without sugar or salt or something additive.  I can't give them to him if they have any additives in them.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> I've been trying to find some banana chips for my rabbit.  I can't find any without sugar or salt or something additive.  I can't give them to him if they have any additives in them.



Unsweetened Banana Chips (14oz Bag)


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find some banana chips for my rabbit.  I can't find any without sugar or salt or something additive.  I can't give them to him if they have any additives in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsweetened Banana Chips (14oz Bag)
Click to expand...


Awesome!  Thanks much, drifter!    Bunny will be so happy!


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find some banana chips for my rabbit.  I can't find any without sugar or salt or something additive.  I can't give them to him if they have any additives in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsweetened Banana Chips (14oz Bag)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome!  Thanks much, drifter!    Bunny will be so happy!
Click to expand...


You're Welcome.


----------



## esthermoon

drifter said:


> So cute


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


>


Lazy rabbits!


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



Poor little baby bear!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Yarddog

Alright, so today I'm at a friends house and end up helping her with this leather project, punching some holes through leather with a special punch and a sledge hammer,  on top of a piece of 2x4, when in walks this pigeon...   

Ok so i'm confused here, was it attracted to the sound of a hammer hitting metal?  next thing I know its pecking on the metal punch, not seeming to be afraid of anything then it jumps up on my sleeve, hangs around for about an hour.  

Is this normal pigeon behaviour? never knew they were that friendly


----------



## ChrisL

Yarddog said:


> Alright, so today I'm at a friends house and end up helping her with this leather project, punching some holes through leather with a special punch and a sledge hammer,  on top of a piece of 2x4, when in walks this pigeon...
> 
> Ok so i'm confused here, was it attracted to the sound of a hammer hitting metal?  next thing I know its pecking on the metal punch, not seeming to be afraid of anything then it jumps up on my sleeve, hangs around for about an hour.
> 
> Is this normal pigeon behaviour? never knew they were that friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163484
> 
> 
> View attachment 163485



As long as it didn't poop on you, it is all good.    Great story and great pics!  Thanks for sharing.  That is pretty cool.  It liked you.  Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## SirRyan

I hate cats and small dogs


----------



## Peach

Pure beauty.


----------



## ChrisL

Peach said:


> Pure beauty.



Awww.  So cute!


----------



## Wyld Kard

*1.*


----------



## Wyld Kard

*2.*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.

  The time has come!!!

   Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.






  Looking for a male and female brother and sister.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604



You got a new puppy?  How cute!  Congrats!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604



Boxers are my son's favorite kind of dog.  He always says they have a human like expression about them and that he will get a boxer one of these days.  They are very energetic and playful animals, judging from the ones I've been around.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a new puppy?  How cute!  Congrats!
Click to expand...


 Not yet.
It's very difficult to find a litter to our standard and be able to get both first and second pick.
  Willing to spend 6k for the two if anyone has any connections.
This has been our favorite choice but we're willing to travel if we can find the right Pups.
Texas Boxer Puppies for Sale | Texas Boxer Breeders


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a new puppy?  How cute!  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not yet.
> It's very difficult to find a litter to our standard and be able to get both first and second pick.
> Willing to spend 6k for the two if anyone has any connections.
> This has been our favorite choice but we're willing to travel if we can find the right Pups.
> Texas Boxer Puppies for Sale | Texas Boxer Breeders
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought those were pictures of your puppy.  Well, good luck with your search!


----------



## MaryL

Swagger said:


> Saw this little fella on Reddit the other day:


Best picture ever. So much cuteness per square inch, you can't question it.  Love2 no questions asked.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are my son's favorite kind of dog.  He always says they have a human like expression about them and that he will get a boxer one of these days.  They are very energetic and playful animals, judging from the ones I've been around.
Click to expand...


  They can be a handful when young but I wouldnt have any other breed.
    These are the last two Cozmo and Katy.
 Moe,for short,was a rescue and was a real handful. He was abused as a Pup and I didnt think I could fix him.
   As it turned out he only needed a little ass whipping and he was the best Dog I've ever had. 



 Katy (the Fawn) was a girl through and through. She refused to go outside if it had been raining.
   But she was a sweetheart.

The next batch will probably be our last since we're in our fifties.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are my son's favorite kind of dog.  He always says they have a human like expression about them and that he will get a boxer one of these days.  They are very energetic and playful animals, judging from the ones I've been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can be a handful when young but I wouldnt have any other breed.
> These are the last two Cozmo and Katy.
> Moe,for short,was a rescue and was a real handful. He was abused as a Pup and I didnt think I could fix him.
> As it turned out he only needed a little ass whipping and he was the best Dog I've ever had.
> View attachment 171609
> Katy (the Fawn) was a girl through and through. She refused to go outside if it had been raining.
> But she was a sweetheart.
> 
> The next batch will probably be our last since we're in our fifties.
Click to expand...


  You can tell she was an oldster in my avi pic verses her pic with her adopted brother.


----------



## MaryL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are my son's favorite kind of dog.  He always says they have a human like expression about them and that he will get a boxer one of these days.  They are very energetic and playful animals, judging from the ones I've been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can be a handful when young but I wouldnt have any other breed.
> These are the last two Cozmo and Katy.
> Moe,for short,was a rescue and was a real handful. He was abused as a Pup and I didnt think I could fix him.
> As it turned out he only needed a little ass whipping and he was the best Dog I've ever had.
> View attachment 171609
> Katy (the Fawn) was a girl through and through. She refused to go outside if it had been raining.
> But she was a sweetheart.
> 
> The next batch will probably be our last since we're in our fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can tell she was an oldster in my avi pic verses her pic with her adopted brother.
Click to expand...

Well, pets are sneaky and they grow old , like kids they get  away from us.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are my son's favorite kind of dog.  He always says they have a human like expression about them and that he will get a boxer one of these days.  They are very energetic and playful animals, judging from the ones I've been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can be a handful when young but I wouldnt have any other breed.
> These are the last two Cozmo and Katy.
> Moe,for short,was a rescue and was a real handful. He was abused as a Pup and I didnt think I could fix him.
> As it turned out he only needed a little ass whipping and he was the best Dog I've ever had.
> View attachment 171609
> Katy (the Fawn) was a girl through and through. She refused to go outside if it had been raining.
> But she was a sweetheart.
> 
> The next batch will probably be our last since we're in our fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can tell she was an oldster in my avi pic verses her pic with her adopted brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, pets are sneaky and they grow old , like kids they get  away from us.
Click to expand...


  That they do.
We've been without Boxers for about a year now.
    I go everyday with a feeling that something is missing in my life and the wife concurs.
   I'll never forget the day we brought home our first Boxer pup(in the wifes case)and she said she wouldnt love it and it would be my dog.
  That lasted right up until Jack Dempsey our first Boxer together ran up to her and flopped in her lap.
    It was all over after that....


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> After losing my last Boxer about a year ago (see avatar)the wife and I have been waiting for the pain to end and we'd smile at her pic rather than feel sad.
> 
> The time has come!!!
> 
> Looking for two little shits to make my life miserable yet at the same time fill a void I cant deny exists.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171602
> 
> Looking for a male and female brother and sister.
> View attachment 171603
> View attachment 171604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxers are my son's favorite kind of dog.  He always says they have a human like expression about them and that he will get a boxer one of these days.  They are very energetic and playful animals, judging from the ones I've been around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can be a handful when young but I wouldnt have any other breed.
> These are the last two Cozmo and Katy.
> Moe,for short,was a rescue and was a real handful. He was abused as a Pup and I didnt think I could fix him.
> As it turned out he only needed a little ass whipping and he was the best Dog I've ever had.
> View attachment 171609
> Katy (the Fawn) was a girl through and through. She refused to go outside if it had been raining.
> But she was a sweetheart.
> 
> The next batch will probably be our last since we're in our fifties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can tell she was an oldster in my avi pic verses her pic with her adopted brother.
Click to expand...


Still just as sweet looking though!


----------



## ChrisL

I've never had a dog.  Actually I did once when I was little, for one day.  I went to spend the weekend with my grandparents and when I got home, my parents had given my puppy away!  They couldn't tolerate it barking and whining all night apparently.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I've never had a dog.  Actually I did once when I was little, for one day.  I went to spend the weekend with my grandparents and when I got home, my parents had given my puppy away!  They couldn't tolerate it barking and whining all night apparently.



  That sucks!! 
I'll never forget when our first Boxer died when I was a kid and my parents telling the famous lie....Tomar was old and she retired to the old dog ranch.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a dog.  Actually I did once when I was little, for one day.  I went to spend the weekend with my grandparents and when I got home, my parents had given my puppy away!  They couldn't tolerate it barking and whining all night apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks!!
> I'll never forget when our first Boxer died when I was a kid and my parents telling the famous lie....Tomar was old and she retired to the old dog ranch.
Click to expand...


Lol.  That is SO cliche!    My parents were honest with me about it at least.  They told me that they gave the dog away because they couldn't get it to stop whining and crying and barking at night.  They sure didn't give it long though, but they had their own issues and probably really wanted and needed their sleep!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



That is a stuffed animal, right?  When I look at the feet, it appears to be a stuffed animal.

Some sure are life like!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## IsaacNewton

Post edited -


----------



## Erinwltr

Awesome animal photos.  Thanks for starting this.  I don't have a photo of this but I have a couple giant golden, brown hawks that periodically land in my front yard to eat discarded food I put out.  So beautiful and strong.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

That is too funny.  He doesn't look very happy about his outfit.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> That is too funny.  He doesn't look very happy about his outfit.



This just goes to show why animals should not wear clothes.  They look ridiculous in them.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup

Natural Citizen


----------



## Erinwltr

ChrisL said:


>


Where did you go??


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------

